# 67 GTO, upgrade steering for less turns any suggestions



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

hi, i have just bought a 67 gto ho auto, have not driven yet its on the way to me now, it has factory power steer and tilt ....i have read that it takes a lot of turns to get the car around etc...my wife will also drive the car and i remember reading about some aftermarket steering that looks original but makes the turns a lot less and the car more easy to drive around , any
suggestions on what is available? i'm in australia and now is the time to put parts in the trunk...or maybe the factory steering isnt that bad ?.... thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Factory P/S is almost too easy to steer....the Repro catalogs offer "tighter" ratio steering boxes that will fit your car (OPGI, Performance Years, Ames). Personally, I would drive the car for a while....you may be happy the way it is. You are looking at about $500 USC to change the box. :cheers Eric


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Factory P/S is almost too easy to steer....the Repro catalogs offer "tighter" ratio steering boxes that will fit your car (OPGI, Performance Years, Ames). Personally, I would drive the car for a while....you may be happy the way it is. You are looking at about $500 USC to change the box. :cheers Eric


Hey Eric -- what is "USC?"


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

AGR makes a great quick ratio box. But these things steer real easy. 1 pinkie easy.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

:agree drive it a bit first, i did upgrade my 66' to a close ratio GM box from manual steering and its smooth and tight and handles much better than you would imagine for a 4000 lb midsize.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> Hey Eric -- what is "USC?"


"United States Currency", I think fiesta62 lives in Australia.....How are you Paul? Any Irene issues? Eric:cheers


----------



## fiesta62 (Jan 12, 2011)

yep i'm in australia, been searching a year now and finally found the car, never owned a gto so was concearned it may be a handfull to drive but from what you guys say the steering may be fine so i will just drive it a bit first, i'm getting trucking organised now to cart it to california to bring it to oz, i'm filling the trunk with parts, cool car its painted in a one off factory order, matador red, only 67 factory matador red on the planet


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> "United States Currency", I think fiesta62 lives in Australia.....How are you Paul? Any Irene issues? Eric:cheers


No Irene issues in South Carolina. Hopefully you survived as well.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ppurfield001 said:


> No Irene issues in South Carolina. Hopefully you survived as well.


Thanks Paul, We did fine!:cheersE


----------

